# Where are my PHOTOS Re: 5c !!?



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Hi everyone - so I hook up the 5c to the desktop and 'import photos'. When I go to retrieve them , I can't find them!!

Can anyone tell me where they are? what file or folder?

Do I need to keep the phone plugged in?
Do I need to be in that blasted itunes?
Do I need to label the photos?

All I see is the name of my phone and then I click it and it saye 'internal storage' , then I click on that and it's DCMI? then click and that is empty!

Can anyone help me? :banghead: thanks in advance


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This worked for the 4s and 5 

1. Plug your iPhone into computer via the USB cable. Launch iTunes if it doesn’t launch automatically.
2. Find “File” option on the upper left corner. Then click “Add File to Library”.
3. Select photos from your PC and then iTunes will sync the photos to iPhone automatically.

You may need your Apple ID to start the photo syncing. If iTunes asks, type your Apple ID into the blank, and then the synchronization starts.

iTunes is a double-edge sword. iTunes has very strict content management system, and the software never allows users to transfer files which are not got from iTunes back to computer or iTunes Library. So when you are transferring photos from PC to iPhone, iTunes wants to sync with your iPhone. Once syncing with it, you may lose the files which are not got from iTunes.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see if the following helps

https://www.udemy.com/blog/how-to-transfer-photos-from-iphone/


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

thanks guys and gals - I tunes is the bollux!


----------

